# BEast 2/21/16



## reefer (Feb 22, 2016)

Berkshire East
Mostly sunny in the morning to mostly cloudy in the afternoon. Starting at around 30 degrees warming to 40/45ish.
Always a pleasure to make this stop at least once during the year. Little gem up there on Route 2. Great job by the BEast to have coverage at this point. They have come a long way. Not to say they aren’t hurting. After Wednesday I would expect 6-10 trails open…..maybe. 
Skiing today was great. Spring corn. Was another big race there today with some 130+ racers. That kept the lodge and base area busy. Still no lines at the lifts. Went to an early lunch at the Crazy Horse. Sweet place! Couple Berky Brew Co. Steel Rails and bumping into Scotty’s aunt Mary Jane on my next run up had me rockin’ through the afternoon. Very cool and mellow vibe, even with that race going on. Very well run place as far as I can tell. The only bad thing is that it felt and looked like March 21, not February 21.











Early morning sunshine.






Natty's not lookin' too good.
























Some dark clouds blew over once in a while later in  the day.






Typical Glade........................


----------



## Newpylong (Feb 22, 2016)

Do they commonly make snow on Lift Line? If so, wow they have come a long way since I last skied there probably 10 years ago.


----------



## bdfreetuna (Feb 22, 2016)

They make snow on lower lift line. Usually not upper unless they have snow guns to spare.

Looks like they lost a good bit of snow in just 1 day... there was none of that bare stuff on Saturday.

But yes the area is now run by the son of Roy who ran it in the 80s & 90s. The son has put a lot of investments into the mountain and it shows.

Will probably have to wait until next year to have a powder day at Berkshire East.. it's a heck of a hill when it's wide open and the woods are good.


----------



## Hado226 (Feb 22, 2016)

Bunches of guns lined up to blow  snow tonight and again Friday. Hoping to preserve base Wednesday and Thursday. The boys aren't giving up on the year yet.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Hado226 (Feb 23, 2016)

bdfreetuna said:


> They make snow on lower lift line. Usually not upper unless they have snow guns to spare.
> 
> Looks like they lost a good bit of snow in just 1 day... there was none of that bare stuff on Saturday.
> 
> But yes the area is now run by the son of Roy who ran it in the 80s & 90s. The son has put a lot of investments into the mountain



Couple of corrections. This is the first time in memory they tried man made on liftline. If you think Roy doesn't have final say on everything...

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Superbman (Feb 24, 2016)

Hado226 said:


> Couple of corrections. This is the first time in memory they tried man made on liftline. If you think Roy doesn't have final say on everything...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk



Both very true points.  They made snow on Sunday Night/ monday night…pretty impressive.  we just can't catch a weather break in this cursed season.

However, skiing at the B'East has been mostly excellent all season…and better (in terms of surface conditions, crowds, and vibe) than anywhere south of the Canadian border for much of the season.


----------



## Glenn (Feb 25, 2016)

Great TR. I haven't been there since my racing days in high school...ahhhh, the 1990's...


----------



## powhunter (Feb 25, 2016)

Ha. Ha Scottys Aunt


Sent from my iPhone using Tapat


----------

